# SCAM on pets4homes



## Norah Whittle (Dec 21, 2020)

Please do not fall for any ad posted by Lena H who claims to be looking for a companion for her dog Molly, aged anywhere between 0-2 years old, on Pets4homes. She often claims her husband is a cocker spaniel trainer. This is absolutely a SCAM because:
1. The person who answers the phone sometimes says her name is not Lena. 
2. She has a drivers licence with Lena H as the name, but cannot provide a recent utility bill with the same name and address as the drivers licence. 
3. There have been three ads posted in the last four months which show photos of different golden cocker spaniels (obviously different markings/colourings) who she claims is the same dog she is advertising. A companion for. 
4. The photos she has in the ad of the house do not match google earth images of either addresses (on the utility bill or drivers licence). 
5. The driver’s licence says miss but she claims to be married
6 Resistant to send documents in the first place. 

Please steer clear and do not rehome your dog with her/sell a puppy to her.


----------

